# Domestic Bathroom Tap



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am looking for a solution on how to remove the ceramic disc from a bathroom tap. I've been told that it just lifts out, but no matter how hard I have pulled, iy won't budge. It wiggles about but will not come out.

Any ideas please?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Job completed. All working.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Was it brut force Drew ?

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Not really Terry.

A pair of mole grips, piece of 2x2 and an old ⅜" shank screwdriver. Mole grips lightly gripping the shaft of cartridge, 2x2 on edge of tap, old screwdriver through mole grips as lever, eased the cartridge out.

I had tried the mole grips with the screwdriver, but was unable to lift upwards and was frightened of causing damage to the tap. There was an "O" ring holding it in.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Was it *brut *force Drew ?
> 
> Terry


Nah, he just splashed it on all over and it came out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have lump hammer you can borrow to fit the new cartridge Drew.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

New one ordered, no need for a lump hammer Kev, I have a hydraulic press.

Stock pictures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now you're making sense, dammit, no Clint.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You are the bane of my life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's nice to be useful Drew


----------

